# EBMM, EVH or Peavey Wolfgang?



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking to buy Wolfgang.
Any tips and offers appreciated (related to the topic).
I am leaning towards US made archtop (Standard).
Would I be better off buying flat top? because of price?
Or maybe EBMM because of quality?

The newest one (made by Fender) is nice but too expensive ($3K) ???????


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I have 2 Peavey Wolfgangs and 1 EVH Wolfgang. I can't really comment on the Music Man EVH Model but I do love Music Man guitars and I love the AXIS which still uses the same pups as the EVH model.

The expensive EVH Wolfie is superior to the Peavey models, but don't get me wrong, they are fantastic guitars.
Krutz (is that how you spell it?) is a member on this forum and has a beautiful EVH Music Man for sale.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Krutz, where are you?
Will you PM me please.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's the Link Arek, http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...l-Music-Man-Van-Halen-EVH&p=244485#post244485

PM kruts not krutz


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I'm under the impression that the EB/MM EVH model is the same as the Axis model that replaced it, maybe with a slightly thicker neck at the butt end. I can speak from experience that Music Man guitars are phenomenal; they make a hell of a product, and the custom-wound diMarzios they use are amazing. 

I've played a top of the line Peavey Wolfgang archtop, too. Though it wasn't set up very well, it was very, very nice as well, but I've found those are usually a bit more expensive than the Axis models. Were it me, I would just get an Axis and be done. Archtop wasn't an issue for me... maybe for you, it is? Functionally, I've never had an issue on my Axis Supersport with it being a flat top guitar.

But really, it's just about how much you want to spend. The USA-built EVH-designed guitars have all been top-notch.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I've owned two Peavey Wolfgangs and a Wolfgang Special (USA) while owning several EBMM Axis's, and I've played a couple of EBMM EVH guitars at length... My opinion having lived and worked with all these guitars for protracted periods is that the Ernie Ball Music Man guitars are significantly better than the Peavey Wolf's, with better over-all fit and finish, much nicer finished necks, better-voiced pickups and obviously superior trem quality. The fact that an Axis sells for less than a Wolfgang has nothing to do with the quality of the guitar and everything to do with the EVH sig on the Wolfgang headstock... The only difference between an Axis and an EBMM EVH is the placement of the toggle switch, the "belly cut" contour on the back of the Axis, and 1/32" width at the body end of the neck (that translates to less than 1/64" difference at the twelfth fret, and zero difference at the nut... the back carve is identical) - I've read posts from people on internet forums that claim to be able to "feel" this difference; all I can say is that I think they're full of shit - human hands aren't that sensitive.

If you're in it to get the best possible guitar for your money, I'd buy an Axis if I were you. If you want an EVH sig., you'll need to poney out for a Wolf of one stripe or another, or track down an EBMM EVH...


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

another vote for the axis. that looks like an amazing guitar. I hope to have one on my wall one day.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i've had a couple Peavey wolfies, and a couple EB Axis too.
i sold the Peaveys and kept the Axis. the necks on these are simple perfection.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

*went with wolf*

I have purchased a Wolfgang on evilbuy a couple of days ago.
It was the right combination of the guitar and the price.
It is flamed top USA Special with case. Cost me $1000.
EBMMs are more expensive and that signature on the headstock is one of the reasons too.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget to post pics....been looking for a Peavey wolfgang for a month myself without luck. i MIGHT have a lead on a purle Standard Deluxe..waiting for the guy in Texas to see if we have a deal.. i'm a sucker for the archtop..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

this site may help those looking for used gear:

http://www2.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.cgi?itm=mesa&cat=mus&fil=&pg=0&state=&ys=&ye=


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> this site may help those looking for used gear:
> 
> http://www2.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.cgi?itm=mesa&cat=mus&fil=&pg=0&state=&ys=&ye=


Oh i check it everyday..


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi there,

I sold the EVH two days ago... waiting last payment from buyer and it ships out to Newfoundland! The EVH has been on GC for over 6 months!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

kruts said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I sold the EVH two days ago... waiting last payment from buyer and it ships out to Newfoundland! The EVH has been on GC for over 6 months!


Kruts, hard to believe it was in GC so long!!! Its a great guitar, the Floyd is VERY stable. Happy to be the proud new owner of it!
I have also played the Axis and it was great, would have bought it but didnt have the money at the time.


----------

